# K2 Proflex info



## Passenger13 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have just recieved a carbon framed K2 proflex 4500. It has a Noleene cross link smart shock up front and Noleene coil sping rear shock in back. The components are all Shimano XT with v-brakes. I have no idea what year this bike is or its value (not that it is for sale). I am just curious since I know nothing about it and am relatively new to mtn biking (about 6 yrs). I plan on handing this bike down to my 14yr old nephew when it fits him. Any information is welcome. Thanks.


----------



## balcs (Apr 6, 2005)

I think those bikes are actually pretty cool. The suspension is short-travel by today's standards but was a bit ahead of its time. I am not sure it has too much value in the general market, but there is definitely a hard-core group of serious Pro-Flex fans out there, so it's not impossible it's worth more to the right person. There is an entire online forum devoted to Pro-Flex bikes here:

http://www.idriders.com/proflex/


----------



## thekid (Mar 13, 2006)

*1998*

Hello there,

1998 was the only model year during which the K2 and Proflex brand names appeared on the same bicycle. Your 4500 definitely comes from this model year's production.

In 1997, K2 owned Proflex, but only the Proflex brand appeared on the bikes. Most had three number model designations, like the 957. There was no full-carbon production bike during that model year.

By the 1999 model year, only the K2 brand was used on the bikes, and the model name used for bikes with this full carbon frame design was changed to OZ.

Look on the Tech Library section of the current K2 Bike website for the 1998 Carbon Frame Assembly and 1998/1999 Carbon/EVO Service Manual documents which relate to this bike.

World Wide Cycle Supply has a decent supply of the RK008 frame rebuild kits and RK011 rear derailleur hangers to support this bike at the moment. The derailleur hangers should not pose a long-term problem, but once the current supply of the frame rebuild kits are gone, there won't be any more, so if your nephew plans on holding on to this bike for a while, it might be worth buying one or two now.

At the time of manufacture, K2 controlled the Noleen suspension brand, but no longer. You can contact Noleen directly for service of their shocks. www.noleenj6.com

Cheers,
The Kid


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Great to see support and enthusiasm for a ten-year-old bike from a current maker!

In case anyone's curious, this one's on BikePedia (photo and all):

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1998&Brand=K2&Model=ProFlex+4500C&Type=bike


----------

